# Looking for a PHA lodge in Colorado Springs CO



## iamthearmy (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to become a Mason and I'm in Colorado Springs CO can someone help me out


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## perryel (Sep 2, 2013)

This may be the best place to start, without a personal point of contact: http://mwphglco.org/


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## iamthearmy (Sep 2, 2013)

@perryel thanks a lot for the link I emailed them and hopefully ill get a reply soon and be on my journey to becoming a better man and brother 


Freemason Connect HD


----------

